# Crossroads of America Bass Club in Dayton Ohio



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Hello we are seeking new members. Both boats and non.

For more information see our facebook page https://www.facebook.com/Crossroads1970/?notif_t=page_user_activity&notif_id=1487785195087714
or IM me.

Next meeting April 6th and first tournament 22-23 of April.

Thanks,


----------



## snmcc (Dec 24, 2014)

Not too late to look at this club.


----------

